# Top players at each position?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Right now at the college level and whatabout in terms on NBA impact? I need to get like a players-to-watch list going on.


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

Best at each position, currently, in college basketball?

C: Hasheem Thabeet (Uconn)
F: Tyler Hansbrough (North Carolina)
F: Blake Griffin (Oklahoma)
G: James Harden (Arizona State)
G: Stephen Curry (Davidson)

As far as their NBA prospects are concerned, I would probably put something along the lines of this:

*C: Greg Monroe (Georgetown)*
I see him as an NBA four-man, but Monroe can do it all. He reminds me of Chris Webber in a lot of ways, due to his size, mobility, basketball IQ, and outstanding passing ability. There's nothing on the floor that Monroe doesn't have the ability to do. In a lot of Georgetown's sets, you'll often see him as the creator/facilitator from the top of the key. If you ask him to work in the post, he can score in bunches with an array of ball fakes and a promising post arsenal (which he prominently put on display in the Notre Dame game). Jay Bilas gushes about him at every opportunity, and for good reason. What a talent.

_Honorable Mentions: Hasheem Thabeet (Uconn), Jordan Hill (Arizona), B.J. Mullins (Ohio State)_

*PF: Blake Griffin (Oklahoma)*
As it currently stands, it's very difficult to find a soul that doesn't believe Griffin will be the #1 pick in the draft. He's got the size of a four, and the agility of a SF. I've heard comparisons of Amare Stoudemire, and I think that's fairly accurate considering his physical gifts at 6'9''-6'10.'' He doesn't have the shooting touch of an Amare Stoudemire, but he's got a lot of similar assets. He's one of the better rebounders in the nation, but not only because of his physical advantages. He's fundamentally sound, and knows how to get position for himself inside. Offensively, he can create for himself as well as any frontcourt player in college basketball. He's the real deal, and destined for stardom.

_Honorable Mentions: Patrick Patterson (Kentucky), Gani Lawal (Georgia Tech), Samardo Samuels (Louisville)_

*SF: Al-Farouq Aminu (Wake Forest)*
I personally haven't seen a whole lot of Aminu, but he's likely one of the most highly-touted freshman in the nation. In taking a simple glance at him, you can see why. He stands at about 6'9'' and has freakishly long arms to go along with excellent all-around athleticism. Because of this, his defensive potential is off the charts. He almost looks like a more mobile, laterally quicker Luol Deng. I need to see more of him, but he's as intriguing as it gets.

_Honorable Mentions: Earl Clark (Louisville), DeMar DeRozan (USC), DaJuan Summers (Georgetown)_

*SG: James Harden (Arizona State)*
Talk about offensive versatility... Harden can do it all - put the ball on the deck, pull up fluidly, finish strong at the rim, stroke the three at a high clip (above 40%), and hurt opposing defenses with a cute little tweener game. His offensive style is similar to that of Paul Pierce's, as he's not necessarily the quickest guy on the floor, but he just knows how to read the defense and get to his spots methodically. He's got good side for a two-guard at about 6'5'', 220 lbs. Look for him to be one of the top players taken.

_Honorable Mentions: Chase Budinger (Arizona), Tyreke Evans (Memphis), Jeff Teague (Wake Forest), Gerald Henderson (Duke)_

*PG: Jrue Holiday (UCLA)*
Excellent athlete, jaw-dropping first step. Probably more of a scoring combo guard than a prototypical playmaking point guard, but whatever you classify him as, he's got star potential. The #1 comparison you'll see regarding Holiday is Dwyane Wade... same kind of game. Same kind of offensive style. Same kind of ankle-breaking weaver with the ball in his hands. Hell, he even struggles with his outside shot. Playing in a top-notch program like UCLA's should do nothing but help him harness his abilities and fundamentally prepare himself to take his game to another level. He's not there yet, but he's clearly one of the most promising perimeter prospects in college basketball.

_Honorable Mentions: Darren Collison (UCLA), Ty Lawson (North Carolina), Stephen Curry (Davidson)_

Brandon Jennings and Ricky Rubio may be more highly-touted, but I have no way of watching them in Euroleague competition. Can't comment on them (hopefully someone here can).


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

PGarren Collison (UCLA)
-clutch shot to beat ASU
PG: Stephen Curry (Davidson)
SG:James Harden(ASU)
SF: Chase Budinger(Arizona)
PF:Jordan Hill(Arizona)
PF:Blake Griffin(Oklahoma)
No UNC players because they are all good players but they have no great players. Plus I hate espn analysts.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

PG: Stephen Curry - Him moving to PG was an excellent move, and it proves how good he is.
SG: James Harden - Excellent Shot
SF: Tie between Chase Budinger and Earl Clark
PF: Blake Griffin: Obvious
C: Hasheem Thabeet: Has excellent for the position, no question he can make it at the next level.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Point Guard - I guess Brandon Jennigs is the consensus here at this point but I like Calathes... He has good size for the position and knows how to make shots and get to the basket... his quickness/d is not really NBA right now, but hey its a weak class when it comes to PGs

Shooting Guard - James Harden is the guy most people like and I'm a fan but I'm just not sure he has NBA game, his release is very slow and he is going to struggle with his jump shot in the L... so I'm gonna go with Jeff Teague here... he is more of a combo guard and can even end up being a Point but i really like his game.. kind of reminds me of Devin Harris actually (maybe i should've listed him as the PG on this list)

Small Forward - I'm not that high on Earl Clark so I'm gonna go with DaJuan Summers its close between the 2 IMO (Gerald Henderson is a SG)

Power Forward - Blake Griffin is the easy choise... there are some other guys that I like though.. Patrick Patterson, Jordan Hill and Cole Aldrich in particular... also 'Gody, Pendergraph, and Craig Brackins I think will make it in the L
And of course Greg Monroe even though his value is starting to go down as Hoyas keep losing

Center - Well if Aldrich and Monroe are PFs at the next level I guess Thabeet is the only choice... Jerome Jordan from Tulsa has a chance to make a roster as well as a couple of others... EDIT: just remembered about Mullins... he's been coming on strong lately but I still think he should stay another year


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Pg. Jeff Teague Wake Forest/ Brandon Jennings INTL 
Sg. James Harden ASU/ Gerald Henderson Duke
Sf. Damion James Texas/ Earl Clark Louisville
Pf. Blake Griffin Oklahoma/ Greg Monroe G-Town (aslo could play C)
C. Hasheem Thabeet UConn/ BJ Mullins Ohio State


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Jack McClinton from miami is a pretty good shooting guard. 

He is a senior though, don't know if he is an NBA prospect.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

mo76 said:


> Jack McClinton from miami is a pretty good shooting guard.
> 
> He is a senior though, don't know if he is an NBA prospect.


He can kill at home light out shooter. No going to be a first round pick but may suprise some people down the road.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

As far as having the most success in the league:

Thabeet
Griffin
Aminu
Harden
Jennings

*I don't include Rubio in this list.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lawson/Teague
Turner/Curry
Clark/Lawal
Griffin/Patterson/Monroe
Thabeet


----------

